# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  स्त्री की गोद में मातृत्व का सुख

## xman

मां बनना स्त्री के लिए स्वर्गिक अनुभूति से कम नहीं होता। हर स्त्री की आकांक्षा स्वस्थ-चुलबुले और सुंदर बच्चे की मां बनने की होती है। शिशु जन्म की बात यों तो ऊपर-ऊपर भले ही बहुत आसान सी लगती हो लेकिन चिकित्सकीय भाषा में कहें तो किशोरावस्था के दौरान स्त्री-पुरुष के शरीर में होने वाले अनेकानेक परिवर्तनों की अग्नि परीक्षा तभी होती है जब स्त्री गर्भवती होती और शिशु को जन्म देती है। संतान की इच्छुक महिला पति के साथ शारीरिक संपर्क के बावजूद यदि लंबे समय तक गर्भधारण नहीं कर पाती तो यह पति-पत्**नी दोनों के लिए इनफर्टिलिटी की स्थिति हो सकती है। इसे हरगिज नहीं टालना चाहिए क्योंकि हो सकता है कि इसके लिए इलाज की अविलंब आवश्यकता हो।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

प्रजननहीनता की जटिल स्थितियों में कृत्रिम गर्भाधान की आवश्यकता होती है। कृत्रिम गर्भाधान के कई तरीके प्रचलित हैं लेकिन इनमें प्रमुख है- आईवीएफ यानी इन विट्रो फर्टिलाइजेशन। आईवीएफ को चिकित्सा विज्ञान के चमत्कारों में से एक माना जाता है। इसके कारण बांझपन या प्रजननहीनता से ग्रस्त कई पति-पत्**नी को मां-बाप बनने का सौभाग्य प्राप्त हुआ है। आईवीएफ क्या है और किन परिस्थितियों में यह प्रजननहीनता का अकेला जवाब साबित होता है, इनके बारे में जानने के पहले स्त्री-पुरुष के प्रजनन अंगों की कार्यप्रणाली को जानना बेहतर होगा।

----------


## xman

स्त्री के प्रजनन अंगों में ओवरी (अंडाशय), फैलोपियन ट्यूब और गर्भाशय प्रमुख होते हैं। हर महीने स्त्री की ओवरी में करीब 20 डिम्ब पैदा होते हैं लेकिन अंतत: मुख्य तौर पर एक डिम्ब ही जीवित रह पाता है। मासिक चक्र के करीब चौदहवें दिन के चार दिन आगे और चार दिन पीछे की अवधि ओव्यूलेशन (डिम्बोत्सर्ग) की होती है। ओव्यूलेशन के दौरान स्त्री की ओवरी से डिम्ब निकलकर फैलोपियन टयूब में पहुंचता है। ओव्यूलेशन की अवधि में यदि स्त्री का पुरुष से संसर्ग हो तो उसके वीर्य में उपस्थित शुक्राणु फैलोपियन टयूब में उपस्थित डिम्ब से मिलते हैं। यहीं उनका तत्काल निषेचन यानी फर्टिलाइजेशन होता है। करीब 48 घंटे बाद निषेचित एम्ब्रियो अर्थात भ्रूण स्त्री के गर्भाशय में पहुंचकर नौ महीने की अवधि में पूर्ण शिशु के रूप में विकसित होता है।

----------


## xman

यहां यह जान लेना बहुत जरूरी है कि स्त्री के डिम्ब बनने और ओवरी से निकलकर पुरुष के शुक्राणु से मिलकर निषेचित होने की प्रक्रिया अत्यंत जटिल होती है। कई प्रकार के स्त्री (एस्ट्रोजन व प्रोजेस्टेरॉन) और पुरुष हार्मोनों (टेस्टेस्टेरॉन) की बदौलत ही स्त्री में स्वस्थ डिम्ब और पुरुष में स्वस्थ शुक्राणुओं का निर्माण होता है। इस पूरे चक्र में ज़रा सी भी चूक या कमी रह जाए तो स्त्री गर्भधारण नहीं कर पाती है।

----------


## xman

विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन द्वारा निर्धारित मानकों के अनुसार, पुरुष के एक मिलीलीटर वीर्य में न्यूनतम 20 मिलियन शुक्राणु होने चाहिए। इन 20 मिलियन शुक्राणुओं में से कम से कम 30 प्रतिशत शुक्राणुओं को खूब गतिशील होना चाहिए ताकि स्त्री के साथ सहवास के दौरान तेजी से लपकते हुए वे डिंब तक पहुंचकर डिंब की कोशिका को भेदकर निषेचन को अंजाम दें। जानना दिलचस्प होगा कि लाखों-लाख शुक्राणु डिंब तक पहुंचने के लिए मैराथन दौड़ लगाते तो हैं लेकिन अंतत: एक ही शुक्राणु डिंब को भेद पाने में सफल हो पाता है। शेष शुक्राणु रास्ते में ही नष्ट हो जाते हैं।

----------


## xman

विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन के उपरोक्त मानकों के मुताबिक यदि प्रति मिली. शुक्राणुओं की संख्या निर्धारित संख्या से कम है अथवा उनकी गतिशीलता कम है तो स्त्री के स्वस्थ डिंब के बावजूद वह गर्भधारण नहीं कर पाती। ठीक इसी तरह, यदि स्त्री का मासिक धर्म अनियमित और स्त्राव ठीक नहीं हो रहा हो तो उसका डिंब अच्छी क्वालिटी का नहीं हो पाता और पुरुष के स्वस्थ-गतिशील शुक्राणुओं के बावजूद निषेचन की प्रक्रिया संपन्न नहीं हो पाती और गर्भधारण में रुकावट की स्थिति को इनफर्टिलिटी या प्रजननहीनता की संज्ञा दी जाती है। ऐसे समय में इनफर्टिलिटी स्पेशलिस्ट को दिखाए जाने की जरूरत होती है।   
कई मामलों में इनफर्टिलिटी जेनेटिक हो सकती है लेकिन अधिकांश मामलों में अप्राकृतिक जीवन शैली, अत्यधिक मद्यपान, धूम्रपान आदि कारणों से शुक्राणुओं की क्वालिटी सबसे अधिक प्रभावित होती है। प्रदूषण, अधिक तनाव, मानसिक अवसाद, क्रोध, कुपोषण और खास प्रकार की दवाएं भी शुक्राणुओं को कमजोर कर देती हैं। इसलिए संतान के इच्छुक पति-पत्**नी के प्रजनन अंगों की स्थिति जानने के लिए पूरी जांच

की जाती है। स्त्रियों में मोटापा भी अच्छी क्वालिटी के डिंब नहीं बनने देता। आपको जानकर आश्चर्य होगा कि असामान्य शुक्राणुओं की वजह से करीब 30 प्रतिशत पुरुषों में इनफर्टिलिटी होती है। करीब 20 प्रतिशत महिलाओं में ऑव्यूलेशन की समस्या होती है जिनका इलाज हार्मोन चिकित्सा से हो जाता है।

----------


## xman

_दिल्ली में इंडिया आईवीएफ सेंटर की संस्थापक प्रमुख व विख्यात इनफर्टिलिटी स्पेशलिस्ट डॉ. नीलम सूद कहती हैं कि संतान के इच्छुक पति-पत्**नी की संपूर्ण जांच सबसे पहले जरूरी है ताकि पता चल सके कि गड़बड़ी कहां है और समस्या कितनी गंभीर है।_ इसके लिए पुरुष के शुक्राणुओं की जांच की जाती है। कम्प्यूटराइज्ड सीमेन एनालिसिस मशीन से जुड़ी हुई अल्ट्रासाउंड मशीन के माध्यम से शुक्राणुओं की वास्तविक स्थिति का पता चल जाता है।

----------


## xman

स्त्री की कुछ हार्मोन जांचें, रक्त जांचें, उसके गर्भाशय फैलोनियन टयूब और ओवरी का अल्ट्रासाउंड आदि किया जाता है। डॉ. सूद का कहना है, 'यदि पति-पत्**नी की जांच रिपोर्ट सामान्य हो तो कई मामलों में संतान के इच्छुक युगल की काउंसिलिंग ही काफी कारगर सिद्ध होती है। कुछेक दवाओं की भी जरूरत पड़ सकती है। लेकिन काउंसिलिंग, दवाओं और कुछेक हिदायतों के बावजूद स्त्री गर्भधारण नहीं कर पाती तो पहले आईयूआई यानी इंट्रा यूटेराइन इनसेमिनेशन किया जाता है।' इसके तहत पुरुष के वीर्य को दवाओं से साफ कर स्त्री की योनि के रास्ते सीधे गर्भाशय तक पहुंचा दिया जाता है। जिन मामलों में महिलाओं में सर्वाइकल म्युकस की मोटाई अथवा अंदरूनी संचरनात्मक गड़बड़ी होती है उनमें यह विधि कारगर साबित होती है और स्त्री गर्भधारण कर लेती है।

----------


## xman

लेकिन यदि पुरुष के शुक्राणुओं की क्वालिटी गर्भाधान के उपयुक्त नहीं हो तो किसी दानकर्ता के स्पर्म लेकर स्त्री के गर्भाशय के मुख तक पहुंचाया जाता। इस सिलसिले में स्पर्म बैंक की भी मदद ली जा सकती है। लेकिन डॉ. सूद यहां इस बात पर जोर देती हैं कि यदि पति के शुक्राणु में कमी है और स्त्री को गर्भाधान के लिए किसी अन्य दानकर्ता के शुक्राणु लेने की आवश्यकता है तो निश्चित तौर पर इलाज कराने वाले पति-पत्**नी को डॉक्टर को पूरी तरह विश्वास में लेना चाहिए और आईयूआई से पहले सारी स्थिति स्पष्ट कर देनी चाहिए। दानकर्ता के शुक्राणुओं का इस्तेमाल कर करीब 50 प्रतिशत मामलों में छठी बार में स्त्री को गर्भाधान हो जाता है। लेकिन आईयूआई से भी बात नहीं बनती हो तो डॉ. सूद के अनुसार, आईवीएफ करने की जरूरत पड़ सकती है। यहां ध्यान देना जरूरी है कि गर्भाधान के लिए स्पर्म बैंक से लिए गए स्पर्म पूरी तरह रोगकारी संक्रमणों से मुक्त हों। डॉ. सूद का कहना है कि हमारे केंद्र के स्पर्म बैंक में किसी दानकर्ता से स्पर्म लेने से पूर्व उसके यौन रोगों, एड्स, एचआईवी, टीबी आदि संक्रमणों की अत्यंत सूक्ष्म जांच की जाती है। ऐसा यदि न किया जाए तो भू्रण के साथ-साथ गर्भवती स्त्री के लिए यह जानलेवा साबित हो सकता है।

----------


## xman

स्त्री-पुरुष के डिंब और शुक्राणुओं की कई प्रकार की खामियों की स्थिति में आईवीएफ किया जाता है। इसके लिए सबसे पहले स्त्री-पुरुष के डिंब और शुक्राणुओं के निर्माण की दर को दवाओं की मदद से बढ़ाया जाता है। इन दवाओं से स्त्री के ओव्यूलेशन की दर बढ़ जाती है और एक से अधिक डिंबों का निर्माण होने लगता है। फिर ओव्यूलेशन के दौरान स्त्री की ओवरी से सभी  डिंबों को ट्रांस वैजाइनल स्कैन की मदद से बाहर निकाल लिया जाता है। इन डिंबों को प्रयोगशाला में पुरुष के शुक्राणुओं के साथ निषेचित कराया जाता है। डॉ. सूद कहती हैं कि निषेचित एम्बि्रयो को प्रयोगशाला में शरीर के तापमान पर 'फोर सेल स्टेज' तक पहुंचने तक करीब 48 घंटों तक रखा जाता है। फोर सेल स्टेज वाली एम्ब्रियो को स्त्री के गर्भाशय में योनि के रास्ते पहुंचा दिया जाता है।

----------


## xman

कई मामलों में पहली बार में ही स्त्री का गर्भाशय इस निषेचित एम्ब्रियो को स्वीकार कर लेता है और भ्रूण शिशु के रूप में पलने लगता है। लेकिन इसके पूर्व स्त्री के गर्भाशय को प्रयोगशाला में निषेचित एम्ब्रियो को स्वीकार करने के योग्य बनाने के लिए खासतौर से तैयार करना होता है और इस प्रक्रिया में प्रजनन अंगों के रोगों का पहले मुकम्मल इलाज किया जाता है। यों तो आईवीएफ के लिए सामान्यत: एक लाख रुपए का खर्च आता है लेकिन पहले ही चक्र में गर्भाधान होने पर डॉ. सूद के मुताबिक 50 हजार रुपए वापस कर दिए जाते हैं। फोर सेल स्टेज की जगह यदि एम्ब्रियो को पांच दिनों में सिक्स्टी फोर स्टेज सेल तक प्रयोगशाला में विकसित कर दिया जाए तो स्त्री के गर्भाधान की संभावना बहुत बढ़ जाती है। इस प्रक्रिया को ब्लास्टोसिस के नाम से जाना जाता है। ब्लास्टोसिस का खर्च करीब 65 हजार रुपए आता है।

----------


## xman

कई मामलों में देखा गया है कि मासिक चक्र के दौरान पूरी तरह स्त्राव नहीं होने के कारण रक्त का कुछ अंश हर महीने ओवरी में जमा होता जाता है और यह अंतत: चॉकलेट सिस्ट में रूप में तैयार हो जाता है। डॉ. सूद के अनुसार, चॉकलेट सिस्ट ओवरी के आसपास की कोशिकाओं को भी धीरे-धीरे लपेट लेता है और अच्छी क्वालिटी के डिंब का निर्माण तो प्रभावित होता ही है, गर्भाशय की अंदरूनी लाइनिंग भी क्षतिग्रस्त हो जाती है। आईवीएफ के पूर्व यह भी सुनिश्चित कर लेना आवश्यक है कि स्त्री के दोनों फैलोपियन टयूब पूरी तरह खुले और साफ हैं।

----------


## xman

आईवीएफ के दौरान सबसे अधिक आवश्यक है इलाज लेने वाले पति-पत्**नी का डॉक्टर में विश्वास और धैर्य। संतान के इच्छुक युगल की सकारात्मक प्रवृत्ति भी जल्दी गर्भाधान में बहुत बड़ी भूमिका निभाती है। लेकिन डॉ. सूद का कहना है कि आईवीएफ लेने का मन बनाने से पूर्व युगल को दूसरे केंद्रों का भी तुलनात्मक जायजा ले लेना चाहिए। लेकिन आईवीएफ की पूरी प्रक्रिया के दौरान डॉ. सूद के शब्दों में, 'पूरी पारदर्शिता अपरिहार्य है क्योंकि अपनी संतान की चाहत के पीछे भावनात्मकता अधिक काम करती है।

----------


## xman

यही कारण है कि हम आईवीएफ करने से पूर्व इलाज के लिए आए दंपती को उनके स्पर्म और डिंब को प्रारंभ में दिखाते और प्रयोगशाला में निषेचित करने के दौरान भी कंप्यूटर पर हर गतिविधि से अवगत कराते रहते हैं। उनके शत-प्रतिशत सहमत होने पर ही हम आगे की प्रक्रिया संपन्न करते हैं।' आईवीएफ से जुड़ा एक दिलचस्प तथ्य आप भी जान लीजिए, आखिर क्यों इसे आईवीएफ कहा जाता है? लैटिन भाषा में इन विट्रो का अर्थ होता है- तश्तरी में।

----------


## xman

चूंकि स्त्री के डिंब और पुरुष के शुक्राणु का निषेचन स्त्री के शरीर में नहीं होकर प्रयोगशाला में ग्लास टयूब में होता है अत: इसे इन विट्रो या टेस्ट टयूब बेबी भी कहा जाता है। आईवीएफ के लिए वैसे कोई समय सीमा निर्धारित नहीं है फिर भी स्त्री के अच्छी क्वालिटी के डिंब और पुरुष के क्वालिटी शुक्राणुओं के लिहाज से अधिकतम 40-45 वर्ष की उम्र उपयुक्त मानी जाती है। डॉ. सूद कहती हैं कि कई बार आईवीएफ का प्रयास करने के बाद भी यदि स्त्री गर्भधारण नहीं कर पाती तो काउंसिलिंग के द्वारा बच्चे को गोद लेने के लिए युगल को मानसिक रूप से तैयार करने की जिम्मेदारी इनफर्íटलिटी स्पेशलिस्ट की होती है। यह बहुत कठिन समय होता है डॉक्टर और संतान की लालसा में समय, मेहनत व हजारों रुपए खर्च करने वाले दंपती के लिए।

----------

